# Muffs & Abby...Then & Now



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Just thought I’d post a few pictures of my girls. I put the collages together earlier this year, so they contains pictures of them from the time I adopted them until they were about 8 months old. The single pictures are recent. Muffs is 18 months old and weighs 8.5 lbs, while Abby is 15 months old and weighs 7.5lbs.

Muffs (12 wks to 8 mths):









Abby (10 wks to 8 mths)









Abby The Diva, and often a little devil...good job she's cute!









Muffin, who's usually a little angel...except when she's had enough of Abby!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They are both sooooo cute!! I just want to hug them, but not too tight, I don't want to mess up their purrfect fur!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

As sweet as she is, if anyone (including me) tried to hug Muffin, she would scream and run for dear life! 

And, believe it or not, Abby's "perfect fur" requires virtually no work. I brush her maybe once a month. Her coat is so easy to care for.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

So cute! What breeds are they?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ummm said:


> So cute! What breeds are they?


Thanks! Muffs is a Ragdoll, and Abby is a Ragdoll/Persian mix.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I seriously love Abby sooooo much!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What gorgeous, GORGEOUS little ladies!!!

I believe you about Abby, I couldn't take the credit for Cinderella's beautilful fur, and people didn't believe me, either.

Abby's kitten picture is one of the cutest ever!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters: Thanks...but, sorry, she's taken!
Marie: Thanks, also. Isn't is wonderful when they have such lovely coats, and THEY do all the work!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning kitters! Lovely fur on both of them!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kobster!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Is Muffin a purebred? I've always thought Ragdolls basically go limp (hence the name!) when you hold them. Screaming and running is totally the opposite! LOL Maybe she's a mutt in disguise?
Paizly HATES to be held. I can't even put my arm around her, when she's next to me in bed. I can pet her, though...sometimes. Sheesh, you'd think I was trying to strangler her if I have anything but just my hand _lightly_ on her! LOL
Nebbie doesn't like touchy much, either. In fact, neither does Zinny.... I wonder what's wrong with me :? LOL


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful girls, Susan! They both have the most stunning coats and the most gentle faces. :love2


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Vivid Dawn: Yes. Muffin is a registered purebred, and you're right, they are supposed to go limp when you hold them. They're also supposed to be supreme lap-cats. Muffs can barely tolerate being held and she wants nothing to do with laps. I too wondered what I was doing wrong at first, but I've learned that's just the way she is. I keep hoping that one day she'll hop on my lap, but so far, no luck. :?

Time Bandit: Thanks! They actually are both very gentle cats...until they start chasing and wrestling each other!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Abby is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I know she is taken, I just can't help but admire her beauty! You should apply them in some cat modeling contests.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks again to all. Abby is a lovely young lady, but I don't think cat modeling contests are in her future! I think she'd be happier just playing with her mouse or chasing her sister. Still, I do have to go and buy a new camera so I can take more pictures of both of them.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow!!! I love them both! I have a soft spot for such pretty cats i used to have a seal point pure bred persian many years go named Magnolia (Mags) as that was her main colour. Your two are seriously gorgeous kittys.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks lizaloo. Mags sounds lovely!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

I seen Abby's pic and fell in love!!  She is BEAUTIFL  They both are of course..but I love Tabby's and her colorings, the white and the tabby markings are sooooo pretty!! My Maxie is a "little devil" too at times! lol


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Shamu. Thanks. I presume that's a picture of Maxie in your avatar. She looks a lot like Abby...in fact, I thought it was Abby at first when my eye caught the avatar. Although Abby is a devil, it's in a cute sense. Fortunately, she never does anything really bad!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Susan said:


> Hi Shamu. Thanks. I presume that's a picture of Maxie in your avatar. She looks a lot like Abby...in fact, I thought it was Abby at first when my eye caught the avatar. Although Abby is a devil, it's in a cute sense. Fortunately, she never does anything really bad!


 
I have more pics of Maxie, I should get them posted up sometime soon..Maxie is a bit darker than Abby (wow, her colors are gorgeous).. I have one picture of "how I got her" thread (which if you read I hope you dont think I'm a nutter..but at the time I was but all worth it..lol)

I know what you mean about a "cute" little devil.. and yes Maxie can be little devil, lol..but not always so cute, LOL. She doesn't mostly listen to "no".. yetbut she's learning. I have to phyiscially take her down from places she shouldn't be. It is funny sometimes, but she wants it HER way and NOW. She's also got a little biting problem that I'm working with her on.. I set her down. Or set her down and walk away. Its taking a long time but I think its getting better. (Spraying _my_ feet with water (not her) has worked! lol funny!) (I've heard spraying them is not good at all)

But I've never had a kitty like Maxie - so devoted. She always wants to be in the same room I am  And she's so playful - even plays fetch! She also can be the most loving kitty also! When she wants cuddles.. she comes to me and wants me to hold her and pet her.. and she'll lick my neck and do the "paw" thingy like she's still a baby kitten feeding. As much as she can be a "little devil" lol.. she is so loving and sweet and cuddles.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Vivid Dawn said:


> Is Muffin a purebred? I've always thought Ragdolls basically go limp (hence the name!) when you hold them. Screaming and running is totally the opposite!


I don't know about that Ragdoll going limp urban ledgend. My Raggie doesn't go limp when I hold her. She has to be comfy or she won't stay.

She doesn't like to be picked up but she does like to be held and she's not a lap cat but I don't have a lap large enough for her. I doubt anyone does.

They are sweet gentle cats that follow you everywhere.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Shamu: Yes, Maxie sounds like Abby. To Muffin, "No" means to stop what she's doing. To Abby, "No" means to continue what she's doing but find a way so that Susan doesn't notice! Little monkey. Still, she's never done anything destructive, so I don't mind. Abby used to bite when she was little, but whenever she bit, I would stop playing with her, and she doesn't bite anymore. 

Dave: All the "books" say Ragdolls go limp when you hold them, and Ragdolls are reputed to be lap-cats, but I see you and I have the same experience: no limpness and no laps! When I first adopted Muffs, I thought I was doing something wrong, so I asked my vet when I was there why Muffs didn't go limp or like laps. He said he had about a dozen Ragdoll patients...none of them went limp when held, and none of them liked laps. So much for the books and the legends!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a lovely pair! _How do you get anything done at home? I would be spending all my time admiring them...._

 Fran


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Fran said:


> What a lovely pair! _How do you get anything done at home? I would be spending all my time admiring them...._
> 
> Fran


The girls say "Thank-you"! I love to watch both of them when they're sleeping. And I get things done because, when they're awake, they help me...sort of. Muffs loves to "help" me sweep, by chasing the broom around. And Abby likes to "help" make the bed when I change the bedding. I put the fitted sheet on one corner and, when I go to the next corner, she pulls it off the first corner. When I eventually get the darn fitted sheet on, she sits on top of it. So, I toss the regular sheet and blanket on top of her and tuck her in. Then, I see what looks like a little mole running around underneath the blanket. She peeks her head out and then she burrows back in again. It takes me forever to make the bed (or sweep the floors) these days, but I never knew housework could be so much fun!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awwww they are so adorable! It's so funny when they poke their little faces out of blankets and "help" you make the bed.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

What beautiful, fluffy angels! 

You know, because Muffin's name was Muffin, I kind of just figured that she was probably a Ragamuffin! I love that breed as well, because in a lot of ways they're Ragdolls with more color possibilities!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

kittywitty: Thanks! Making the bed is a lot more fun now than it used to be.

thenakedorchid: Thanks to you too. Muffin is a purebred ragdoll, although ragamuffin's are cute too. When my daughter was a child, she used to call all baby animals "Muffin". Everytime, she would see a cute little animal, she would say "Awww...Muffin". So, that's how Muffin ended up with her name!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awwwww, so adorable, Susan!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Muffs and Abby are so cute. ><


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, KittieLover and konstargirl!


----------

